
Ask HN: How does your company do L&D (Learning and Development) - probe
Any horror or fairy tale setups&#x2F;stories?
======
sloaken
We use Plural Sight and CBT Nuggets, well the IT people do, not sure of
others. At various times people have had to stay at home, kid issues, wife
having baby etc. During which time people can work from home for up to a week
a year, learning online.

Company rules are each person is supposed to make a list of what they want to
learn (develop) in the year, but it is rarely followed.

~~~
probe
Do you have a budget of some sort that your company provides? Or is it just on
an ad hoc basis

~~~
sloaken
We have the pluralsight / cbtnuggets licenses about 1 per 3 people and rotate
around as desired.

As for company wide, its a matter of justifying the need.

------
markus_zhang
We have a free udemy account but we are too busy to use it. Workload takes an
extra couple of hours per day and usually some im weekends too.

